# Top 10 Pickup Lines Used By Chefs



## thebiggerbopper

*The Top 10 Pickup Lines Used By Chefs: *








10. "Your eyes are like limpid pools of chicken stock."

9. "I know we've just met, but will you marinade me?"

8. "Cumin here often?"

7. "How do you like your eggs? Poached, scrambled, or fertilized?"

6. "Care to come back to my place and kick it up a notch?"

5. "Hey, weren't you in my 'Introduction to Melons' class?"

4. "We've now simmered for the recommended 25 minutes - time to come to a full boil!"

3. "You're twice as sweet as a creme brulee - and less drippy."

2. "Get the buttah."

*... and the Number 1 Pickup Line used by Chefs: *

1. "Uh, yeah ... I invented Spaghetti-O's" :roll:


----------



## shroomgirl

oooooooouch........really really bad
How about:
You're skin is as soft as an apricots
Have you ever eaten a ripe juicy comice pear with it's sweet juice dripping from your hands?
The creamy oozy earthy flavor of an aged French cheese is almost as good a sex.
May I cook something special for you? (Now this one will get you anywhere you wanna go)
Do you know the advanced technique for drinking Champagne?


----------



## chrose

Did you ever suck the jelly out of a jelly doughnut and then fill it with chocolate swirl ice cream?


----------



## shroomgirl

um.....that has to come after serious imbibing


----------



## blade55440

I hate to say it...but I'm stealin that one.


----------



## mezzaluna

This brings to mind the dinner scene in "Tom Jones". Love those chicken legs! :lips:


----------



## jolly roger

1.) Wanna go back to my place for some lamb chop lollipop?
2.) How about we go back to my place for a scotch and sofa?
3.) I work with a 12 inch blade...and play with a 12 inch blade. (This one has a touch of "creepy"...)
4.) Do you like potatoes? I've got the gravy...let's go give thanks!
5.) I'd love to show you my root garden.


----------



## shroomgirl

you can tell which of these is coming from a female.....jiminy, you guys have really rough lines. Do they work?.....you know on women that aren't professionals of the evening or aren't one night stands?

How about:
Truffle honey has more uses than in the kitchen.

Wanna try 100 year old bourbon? (bourbon was junk, guy was a keeper)


----------



## nentony

I like Suzanne's sig line; "You are the fond on the roasting pan of life" -- MarkV

I bet that works for MarkV.

Tony


----------

